# New Jersey Giant



## BLK fisher (Dec 2, 2010)

Went out last weekend with my buddy for a couple of hours to enjoy the weather and glad I did. We started of right away throwing traps and he instantly gets a keeper. He tells me their on the bottom in the grass. Next cast I cast out and let it sink to the bottom and rip it out of the grass. I let it sink again and take two turns of the reel and the rod loads up. After a decent fight I get her to the boat and my buddy lands her for me. She went 9 lbs. 3ozs. I know alot of you southern guys catch them all the time but in jersey they are RARE. The NJ state record is 10lb 14 oz so I am pleased with that. My new goal now is to catch the new state record. I have a feeling she's in there somewhere and I hope I find her.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice job man! Thats a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## Brine (Dec 2, 2010)

HAWG!

Great fish man, and hope you get that record!!!


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 2, 2010)

Forgot to mention I did release her to be caught again.


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 2, 2010)

Good un!!!!!! Thats a nice fish anywhere man.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2010)

Threw it on the homepage..............

https://www.TinBoats.net


----------



## brmurray (Dec 2, 2010)

beautiful fish man. That is what bass fishing is about, catching a fish that makes your heart flutter and makes your palm sweat wondering if you are going to get her in the boat.. Congrats man!


----------



## jigster60 (Dec 2, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Sweet............................................................................Jiggy


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 2, 2010)

Great catch =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## captdan (Dec 2, 2010)

Even in my neck of the woods, thats a pig.... =D>


----------



## shamoo (Dec 2, 2010)

GREAT JOB KEV, Your my new Hero, BLK all the way, LOL!!!!! Ricky could hardly talk when he called me that saturday. Great job releasing her. CPR is the way to go, I get the shakes just looking at this Jersey Beast!!!! So you have a 7 and a 9 lber this year, SUPER SEASON MY FRIEND =D>


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 2, 2010)

:shock: WOW... what a toad! Congrats on the great catch!


----------



## KMixson (Dec 2, 2010)

BLK fisher said:


> Forgot to mention I did release her to be caught again.



Catch her again in a year or two and you will have your record. Good luck


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats man, that's a hell of a fish.


----------



## Brine (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim said:


> Threw it on the homepage..............
> 
> https://www.TinBoats.net



and the Facebook homepage.............. 8) 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/TinBoats.net


----------



## bcritch (Dec 2, 2010)

AWESOME Catch =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 2, 2010)

shamoo said:


> GREAT JOB KEV, Your my new Hero, BLK all the way, LOL!!!!! Ricky could hardly talk when he called me that saturday. Great job releasing her. CPR is the way to go, I get the shakes just looking at this Jersey Beast!!!! So you have a 7 and a 9 lber this year, SUPER SEASON MY FRIEND =D>



Thanks guys for all the kind words. I've had a rough year otherwise so this really brought my spirits up.

And Charlie, I was shaking for like 2 hours, I coould barely keep fishing. That place is going to give up the record, I just know it.


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2010)

BLK fisher said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > GREAT JOB KEV, Your my new Hero, BLK all the way, LOL!!!!! Ricky could hardly talk when he called me that saturday. Great job releasing her. CPR is the way to go, I get the shakes just looking at this Jersey Beast!!!! So you have a 7 and a 9 lber this year, SUPER SEASON MY FRIEND =D>
> ...



Yup!
Next year for the new get together........... :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2010)

Outstanding catch! =D> 8)


----------



## njTom (Dec 2, 2010)

Great catch BLK =D> =D> 
I may have missed it in your report but I don't remember reading where you said you caught it!! :wink:


----------



## fender66 (Dec 2, 2010)

That would never happen to me...but I sure hope it does. Awesome catch!


----------



## lbursell (Dec 2, 2010)

Very, Very Good !
Congratulations !
And Look At The Lips On Her !


----------



## beamer1 (Dec 2, 2010)

I know that shaking feeling ALL to well, when I landed my first REALLY big red fish(42").Are you getting a mount made from the pic's? That would be on my wall for sure!GREAT CATCH


----------



## fish devil (Dec 2, 2010)

:twisted: Great Catch, Kevin!!!! Definitely a Jersey GIANT!!! =D>


----------



## fender66 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim said:


> Threw it on the homepage..............
> 
> https://www.TinBoats.net



I had to come back for a second look. I might have cried if I caught that one! Dang...that's a HAWG! :shock: 

Nice idea to post it on the home page Jim! Looks great there!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome catch - if that came from the lake where you like to fish it is not surprising. When I was about 10 my next door neighbor caught a NJ record from that same lake - his record only lasted a short while but he had the bass mounted and I woudl always stop over to look at it.

I grew up a few blocks from that lake and spent my "formative" years plying those waters in a beat up jon boat armed with minnows we caught at another nearby pond.



WTG on the fish


----------



## randall (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats! That is a huge northern strain fish!


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you again fellas. Thats what keeps us coming back for more.  . I definitely plan on getting a mount made. A couple years ago I got an 8+ out of there. The mount will include both of them together somehow.

Capt. You probably do know where it is I'm sure.  And hat place is golden to me. I live .4 miles from there. Truly my home waters.


----------



## Doug (Dec 2, 2010)

=D> Great Catch.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 2, 2010)

very nice fish.. :mrgreen:


----------



## cavman138 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats an awesome fish man. Congrats


----------



## batman (Dec 3, 2010)

Way to go!
Excellent catch.
I need to catch one of those.. =D>


----------



## devilmutt (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice Pig!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 3, 2010)

Holy S%!* :shock: That's a beast. Congratulations


----------



## cali27 (Dec 3, 2010)

I wonder the last time a fish that big was caught out of jersey. All I can say is wow!!! Congrats on that one man!!! She is a freaking pig.


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow congrats that is a monster. Thats the size of fish I have been looking for for the last few years, I know they are around....just hard to come by. It's not a state record, but you can definately be very proud of it :shock:


----------



## one100grand (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice fish, and especially impressive to catch it this time of year...when the fishing isn't supposed to be as good. I've never caught a bass anywhere near that size, but I'd sure like to catch one someday.


----------



## ebcdave (Dec 5, 2010)

She's a beauty! I think I'll go and get my traps in order. That one makes my blood pump faster. Keep'er wet, Dave =D>


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats, that is a beautiful fish.


----------



## tccanoe (Dec 7, 2010)

Did you net her into the boat? That would make her a New Jersey Net. Oach. In Kentucky you could be regestered as a Master with a bass that size. I think the Ky record is 11.13. You're in the hunt my friend. Call the Hounds! Funny thing is the only thing that ever crossed my mind was, "That fish got put back."


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 7, 2010)

tccanoe said:


> Did you net her into the boat? That would make her a New Jersey Net. Oach. In Kentucky you could be regestered as a Master with a bass that size. I think the Ky record is 11.13. You're in the hunt my friend. Call the Hounds! Funny thing is the only thing that ever crossed my mind was, "That fish got put back."



I didn't use a net and I'm not much of a basketball fan. :LOL2: Eagles, Flyers and Phillies for me.  And I put her back because if I catch her again, she most likely could be a new record and thats what I'm shooting for now. :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Dec 7, 2010)

> And I put her back because if I catch her again, she most likely could be a new record and thats what I'm shooting for now.



I don't think there's any way I could cut that fish up. Back in she'd go for me too! Hope you catch her again!


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 7, 2010)

fender66 said:


> > And I put her back because if I catch her again, she most likely could be a new record and thats what I'm shooting for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's any way I could cut that fish up. Back in she'd go for me too! Hope you catch her again!



Fender, I don't even eat seafood. :LOL2: So it didn't cross my mind. :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Dec 7, 2010)

> Fender, I don't even eat seafood. :LOL2: So it didn't cross my mind. :lol:



That, would be classified as "Lake food". :mrgreen: Still good eatin'!!.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 7, 2010)

BLK fisher, I caught a bass Saturday afternoon that was almost as big as yours. Another 8lb 3oz and we would have had a tie. lol


----------



## tccanoe (Dec 7, 2010)

No truly. I've looked at your pic for days before my post. The look on your face and the way you cradled that giant, I thought, "That fish got put back." No table or wall for that baby, no way. Is it true to break a record you have to present the fish dead to a certified scale?


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 8, 2010)

tccanoe said:
 

> No truly. I've looked at your pic for days before my post. The look on your face and the way you cradled that giant, I thought, "That fish got put back." No table or wall for that baby, no way. Is it true to break a record you have to present the fish dead to a certified scale?



:LOL2: . No, you don't have to kill it. Wherever you are, call fish and game and they will come to you with a scale or follow you to a place with a certified scale. Thats whats good about livewells.. After the procedure is done is your fish and you do what you want with it. If I did get a new record, I would like to see it put in a Bass Pro Shops somewhere, not dead, that's for sure.
And KMixson, that gave me a good laugh. Thank you. :LOL2:


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a live video of me releasing her.


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 8, 2010)

Didn't work and not sure why. #-o . I'll have to figure it out.


----------



## lbursell (Dec 9, 2010)

Here in Texas, we have the Lone Star Share-A-Lunker program. Catch a bass over 13 pounds and Texas Parks and Wildlife will send a crew to take possesion of her. They take her to their hatchery in Athens for breeding, which is intended to improve the genetics for the next year's stocking. In return, they give you a fiberglass mount for bragging rights and return the fish to you when they are done. Most return her to her home waters. Not sure of the exact number, but I believe they have had well over a hundred donations, with the biggest number (but by no means all) coming from Lake Fork. The Share-A-Lunker program has been going for at least fifteen years, that I know of.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 16, 2010)

BLK fisher said:


> ...I know alot of you southern guys catch them all the time but in jersey they are RARE...



A 9 pounder ANYWHERE is a good bass, especially up north. I was going to ask if that was the same body of water where you caught a good one a while back, but I see you mentioned it was.

Heck of a bass.


----------



## Andy (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats on the catch and relaese, and good luck on bringing her in again.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats a incredible fish . Congrats!!!!!


----------

